# Grand Canyon Wood Stove!!



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

We had one, a different make/model, on our 2010 Jan trip. We used for about 6 of the 28 nights. Most of the folks loved it. I personally prefer the ambience and ease of having a fire in a pan (no cutting down wood to size) when its not raining. Seems a good idea if you think you will be under a good, expensive rain tarp a lot ($$ not wanted to be wasted with ember holes). We used it when we had 6 days straight of rain from just above Bass to below Matkat Hotel. Pretty epic experience. 

It is also feasible to setup a sweat lodge with them if you have a day off. We never did but others rave about the experience on the river.

Phillip


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know about the Grand Canyon or that stove per say, but we always have a wood stove for winter boating multiday. You can sit in a t-shirt and actually dry stuff out in a hurry in a "hot tent" / wall tent.



























the hot tent pictures is an MSR twin brother 4 with Ti-Goat stove jack panel sewed in, and paired with a Kni-co Packer stove. Stove weighs 12 pounds, legs fold and everything nests into the stove for transport. Fits in a plastic tote with shovel, ax and kindling for 5 days. 23" fire box so takes relativey long logs for small stove.

Wood stoves paired with hot tents/wall tents are a cold weather boating multiday game changer, seriously! You can flat out dry out your drysuit undergarmets over night easily.


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

*Wood Stove and wall tent*

Hi Zane, I was on a Jan. trip a couple years ago, and we brought a full on canvas wall tent and wood stove which got very little use, but was there the few times we needed it, and that was huge! I hiked in at phantom, but my understanding was that they had temps in the 20's one night above phantom and set it up, and later in the trip we had rain all day, followed by biting wind and snow at night. We set it up and 12 of us were sitting shirtless in the tent, drying clothes and relishing in the warmth while it was nasty outside. It was huge for moral as well as safety IMHO. We had big boats so it wasn't a huge deal to pack the extra weight, and if I were to do another winter trip, I would try and do a large tent w/ stove or some variant again. It really made the tough nights pleasurable! I can't really imagine it being super useful without a tent though...
Tim


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

We rented the stove from Ceiba on a November trip two years ago....LOVED that thing! The best part is the tall pipe - the smoke goes up and over your head instead of straight into your eyes. Plus, you get the heat source and can still stare up at the stars.


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

for canyon use, that lil buddy radiant heater with a tank adapter would seem to make more sense. Than a woodstove. I have been on two January Launches... never really hit any bad weather so it stayed in the bag


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

I made one out of a rocket box, remove rubber gasket and take out formed metal inside lid so you get a nice and hot cooking surface. 

Check these guys out...http://seekoutside.com/products/wood-stoves/

Bad ass titanium breakdown stoves that weigh less than 5 lbs, that's less than a regular gas stove and propane. It's also all made in Colorado. I sent my floorless MSR tent to them and they sewed in a stove jack. Awesome company in Ouray.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Kaifaru and Tigoat have some really awesome ultralight stove stystems and teepees that really do make all the difference in wintercamping.

Seek outside and I think Wyoming outdoors has similar setups as well. 

None of the options are cheap, but they are worth it!!


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Propane heaters generate a lot of water vapor. Your stuff won't dry out if you use one in a tent.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I have done considerable research on commercially available sheephearder stoves/packable wood stoves. 

Unless you need a titanium stove for backpacking, the best stoves that ballance weight, packable size and cost are the Kni-co stoves out of Wallowa, Oregon. I have the Packer. The Packer Jr is quite small as well.

Kni-Co Manufacturing Inc, Wood Burning Camp Stoves and Sheepherder Products

I might note, the link to WyomingLostandFound, their stuff is great, but my Kni-co packer stove + tent was less $$ than their XXL titanium stove price alone, and my stove only weighs 3 pounds more.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Shapp,
have you seen these?

Tent Stoves, Emergency Stove                     Camp Stove, Cook stove - HOME

Merry Chaos


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

oarframe said:


> Shapp,
> have you seen these?
> 
> Tent*Stoves, Emergency Stove******************** Camp Stove, Cook stove - HOME
> ...


I have not seen those. The linked page quotes the price about $125. That doesn't include the stove pipes and spark arrestor. If you add those it is $190 and the 4 piece stove pipes aren't long enough to extend through a standard wall tent stove jack, so you would need even more pipe. 

The Kni-co packer Packer Jr is similar in size (actually a little bigger, which is better unless you are backpacking the thing) and the Kni-co package deal with stove, pipe and spark arrestor/damper is only $154. 

Those other stoves are made of ammo cans and I would suspec the Knico stoves are much lighter for their given volume as they are made of a lighter gauge steel.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Heres a previous thread that I posted some photos on that may or may not have worked. Check my album pics. It was really nice to have on that December trip, and on successive trips I've used it less, but probably had nicer weather on those trips.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Check out my thread: river sauna. Stove was made out of an ammo can. For my upcoming January grand trip I've got a different tent that's lighter and nicer. I'll try and post pics. Our winter kitchen tent, mrs pavilion, heats up easily with the partner cook stove when breakfast and dinner are cooking. Got another thread from last year: getting ready for the grand, you can check out.
Have a good trip.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks for the info Shapp, those Kni Co look nice.
I just found the ammo can guy last night trolling on CL....
I liked the fact that it appeared to be contained in a rocketbox which most of us (rafters anyway) have made space for on our floating palaces.... 

Somewhere way back when I read about a rocket box filled with sand and diesel fuel(kerosene?) that provided lots of heat.... when lit of course... I want to say it was here on the buzz.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

The NEW sauna: Ice fishing hut, $159 at dicks sporting , 23 pounds. Same stove as last year.
Remember in the grand you need fire blanket.


----------

